# Which frames for strong eyeglasses?



## Rico (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm very shortsighted (-10 myopia) and I'm always at a loss when shopping for glasses. The frames I see in the shops are designed to look good, but not really to do the job of holding thick glasses (by the way, all the models in the frame catalogues wear the frames without any lenses fitted, which is rather unfair...). I've lost count of the number of times I had to patiently explain the shop assistant that the frames that looked good on me, glass-less, were not necessarily going to look good when strong lenses are fitted. The lenses I wear are divergent, which means that the larger the diameter, the thicker they will be; therefore, I am always looking for large frames (I have a rather big head) with small diameter rim. For a long time I wore round John Lennon-like, or Gandhi-like glasses. They fit the bill, but I want to change. On option is what Woody Allen wears - but I'm not sure I want to look like Woody Allen... 
Any suggestions? With photos, if possible - with exceptions: no Allen, no Andres Segovia, no Corbusier, please... 

(and, oh, contact lenses are not an option - I've got very dry eyes, I can't stand them).


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Speaking as someone who wore very strong prescription lenses for many years, you really need to be looking at the frames for the smallest lenses that you can accept. This is generally true even if you go with the new ultra-light compounds because the thickness of the lenses grows exponentially with the increasing size of the lenses. In fact, most opticians will balk at even trying to fit a strong prescription in a large frame. 

Let me say that I also have a big head (size 7 5/8 hat) and personally I think smaller lenses looks better even with a big head than a larger frame with really thick lenses. Really thick lenses are not becoming in any frame.

Thank goodness this is all behind me now. Bilateral cataract surgery took me from 20/400 in both eyes to 20/40 in one eye and 20/60 in the other now. No more think eyeglasses. Heck, I can get by without eyeglasses completely if necessary. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

I have a very strong prescription, and find Silhouette have very good lightweight high-refractive index (so thin) lenses, and so the frames can be light as well.


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

High quality lenses are thin and will work with just about any frame. I am well past 20/400 without correction and find it is worth the expense to buy the best and have the measurements taken with a computer imaging system as opposed to by hand with what amounts to a ruler. This will make a noticeable difference with the stronger corrections.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Rico said:


> I'm very shortsighted (-10 myopia) and I'm always at a loss when shopping for glasses. The frames I see in the shops are designed to look good, but not really to do the job of holding thick glasses (by the way, all the models in the frame catalogues wear the frames without any lenses fitted, which is rather unfair...). I've lost count of the number of times I had to patiently explain the shop assistant that the frames that looked good on me, glass-less, were not necessarily going to look good when strong lenses are fitted. The lenses I wear are divergent, which means that the larger the diameter, the thicker they will be; therefore, I am always looking for large frames (I have a rather big head) with small diameter rim. For a long time I wore round John Lennon-like, or Gandhi-like glasses. They fit the bill, but I want to change. On option is what Woody Allen wears - but I'm not sure I want to look like Woody Allen...
> Any suggestions? With photos, if possible - with exceptions: no Allen, no Andres Segovia, no Corbusier, please...
> 
> (and, oh, contact lenses are not an option - I've got very dry eyes, I can't stand them).


I'm progressively getting worse as the years wear on now -7.9 but I switched to high density lenses which work good for me and depending upon the frame don't look like coke bottles.

I think you should go for frames which specifically suit your face and work it from there.I have had favourite brands over the years currently I am wearing Pro Design very nice. La Font is another brand worth looking at. Best bet is to go walkabout where you live and check out the optometrists and find one who is prepared to assist. Good Luck.

Oh by the way do you know where I can find a good Corbusier frame? Anglo American did a very good one for years but I cant find a distributor for them or find a frame on the net.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Lafont*

Gentlemen

I recently purchased Lafont for myself and daughter. These are a very sturdy frame. Both of us have terrible eyesight.
I have used the Silouette frames, and am impressed with their sturdiness. They are delicate frames, compared to Lafont..Nice day


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm a -8.00 right and -8.50 left, two years ago. I really should get them checked now.

My last pair was a rimless number. Big mistake. The opticians warned me that without a rim, the lenses will be thicker so I must get a more expensive set of lenses. Cost me £345 in all and I have rarely worn them as they are slightly uncomfortable and I am scared they may break (I wear my old ones all the time at the mo).

Next time, I will get a black thicker frame like this which would suit my Asian features:


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Why not get Zeiss high refractive index lenses which obviate this problem entirely?


----------



## Pengranger (Apr 13, 2008)

Out of interest, what lenses are you going for?

I've always used Nikon, and their Ultra Hi-Index 1.74 lens is the thinnest possible. The front of the lens is almost flat which means it looks a lot better.

I used mail order through this firm. They even got the frames for me:


----------



## Rico (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the replies!



> Speaking as someone who wore very strong prescription lenses for many years, you really need to be looking at the frames for the smallest lenses that you can accept. This is generally true even if you go with the new ultra-light compounds


Exactly. That's why I have always opted for rather small, roundish lenses (Ghandi or John Lennon types). 
The one suggested by Cardcaptor Charlie looks good in the photo, without the lenses; but fit strong lenses on this frame, and the sides are going to be thick, no matter how expensive the lenses are. This is the problem with the rectangular frames that we see everywhere now - the vertical dimension is ok, but the horizontal is far too much for the kind of lenses I need.

Nikon or Zeiss lenses don't actually solve the problem. I use glass lenses which have a refractory index higher than any of these plastic ones. The only disadvantage is, they are a bit heavier, and breakable.

Thanks for the tips about LaFont and Silhouette; I'll check that. And, sorry, no idea where to find a Corbusier0like frame...


----------



## dragon (Jan 28, 2006)

I feel your pain. I'm -11 in one eye and -14 in the other. My optican said the best would be a full frame so the center of the lenses can/should be as close to 1 mm as possible and I also use 1.74 hi index but supoosedly Japan has a 1.76 hi index.

I pick a frame that fits my face-not to say my face is weirdly shaped or anything. A small rim may well have small lens but may not be fit your face well as it has not in the past. I use Alain Mikli frames which are pretty stylish and complements my face.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

I found the transition to high index plastic no problem at all there lighter and in particular allow me a greater range and diversity when it comes to frames. As for Nikon high index I have been wearing them Nikon for years now without any problems.

If all else fails find an optometrist who knows of a spectacle maker who can make up a custom fame specifically for you.


----------



## ack_001 (Dec 1, 2007)

High index, small frame, definitely not rimless or semirimless (rules out Silhouette) with your prescription. Plastic frames that aren't on the slim side would be best if you can find a set that fit your style. The more edge you have around the lenses the less the thickness of the lens edge is going to show.

And although you've stated that you have dry eyes and don't tolerate contact lenses well, I'd still say try them again unless it has been recent. You may find that a new lens material works well. I'd recommend trying Biomedics XC if you aren't too astigmatic - great material for dryness and aspheric which will help with your prescription. Acuvue's newer Oasys would also be worth a shot - they also have a toric if you're astigmatic.

Beyond those options, have you considered refractive surgery of any sort? There are certainly a number of surgical options for someone like you that would really reduce your need for glasses.


----------



## Rico (Oct 14, 2005)

> I pick a frame that fits my face-not to say my face is weirdly shaped or anything. A small rim may well have small lens but may not be fit your face well as it has not in the past. I use Alain Mikli frames which are pretty stylish and complements my face.


Yes, that's the dilemma I try to explain to the shop assistants when I go shopping. On one hand, there are the technical considerations - the smaller the lenses, and the closer to round they are, the better (thinner, lighter lenses). On the other hand, there's the esthetics of the thing - the frame that suits your face better could be a large one, Larry King-like (for me, I think it should be a thin rectangular one). We myopic people have navigate between these two extremes... 



> Beyond those options, have you considered refractive surgery of any sort?


. 
Definitely not. I would go for surgery as a last resort. I'm not convinced by what I have read about it. If one want a good scare, one might have a look at: 
https://www.lasikdisaster.com/
There's probably some exageration there, but why run unnecessary risks?


----------

